
Show HN: Honestmarketer.com, where ethical marketers learn to sell - ryanckulp
https://honestmarketer.com
======
ryanckulp
hi folks, stoked to launch this today. it's a 100% free resource, powered by
our team at Fomo.com.

marketers are getting a bad rep (for good reason) and we want to start
shifting the paradigm that "marketing == lying."

~~~
qnsi
cool effort. One of the things I disliked when I worked in sales/marketing was
how often people were willing to behave dishonestly.

Also your site fomo.com has such a nice color scheme to read.

